# Thoughts on International City



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

I'm looking to rent a 1 bedroom apartment and noticed that International City is cheaper than a lot of areas.

Any thoughts or opinions on this area?

Cheers.

Martin.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The reason it is cheaper, is that (depending on where you work), it can be a pig of a journey. Also, you have the sewage works there, so at certain times of the day and evening, there is a particular aroma that sweeps across certian parts.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I've been living in IC for almost 3 months; Ogri made some good points. However, I feel since my move here such a short time ago, IC is begining to develop a good community feel, this has also been helped by the many businesses that are opening up.

Which cluster were you looking at renting in?


----------



## Julia (Aug 4, 2008)

thats really true Pasanada......IC has really improved inthe past 4-5 months thanks to the new businesses....there r many beauty salons, grocery stores and restaurants now. earlier when i used to go to visit my friends that live in IC, i used to dread it.....
it seemed so far with the traffic and also no place ot hang out....but now there is a nice cafe in CHina cluster...called Rendezvous cafe and then in Italy cluster as well....but i forget the name now.....so go check it out


----------



## orangepeel1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good to hear something nice about the joint!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Julia said:


> thats really true Pasanada......IC has really improved inthe past 4-5 months thanks to the new businesses....there r many beauty salons, grocery stores and restaurants now. earlier when i used to go to visit my friends that live in IC, i used to dread it.....
> it seemed so far with the traffic and also no place ot hang out....but now there is a nice cafe in CHina cluster...called Rendezvous cafe and then in Italy cluster as well....but i forget the name now.....so go check it out



The place you refer to, Julia, is Art Bay Cafe. I was there for dinner last Friday evening and enjoyed a good chat with the owner. He's Iraqi but speaks perfect English - well worth an evening out of the city!


----------

